# any tips on posting pics



## always shroomn (Apr 13, 2016)

Tryn to post thru tinypics app but not workn for me..headn out today again


----------



## cornfed (Apr 3, 2014)

Click on the FAQ's at the top of this page, you'll need a photo bucket account.


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Tinypic is easier. No account needed. Use tinypic.com from computer or even easier is tinypic app from your phone or tablet


----------

